# Updated: Cracked Blade on My ZT 0551! w/ Photos



## nbp (Oct 4, 2013)

I am going to have to send my 0551 in to ZT for repairs - hopefully it will fixed under warranty! I just discovered a new crack in the spine of the blade behind the thumbstud. How bizarre is that?!?! I am not very hard on this knife and this is a seriously thick blade. I am shocked, really. Have any of you guys more into knives than me seen this before on any other 0551 or 0550 or other knives in general?


----------



## Jakeyb (Oct 4, 2013)

*Re: Cracked Blade on My ZT 0551! w/ Photos*

I had a knife crack in the same place and it was because the little thumb nub was fitted way too tight and not completely centered. I believe it was press fitted.


----------



## nbp (Oct 4, 2013)

*Re: Cracked Blade on My ZT 0551! w/ Photos*

Ah, that is an interesting theory. I suppose if the stud is too large and it really has to get jammed in there it could exert excess stress on the steel around it.


----------



## mvyrmnd (Oct 4, 2013)

*Cracked Blade on My ZT 0551! w/ Photos*

I certainly hope this is not an issue with the 0560 - sending it to the US from OZ is a one way trip


----------



## nbp (Oct 10, 2013)

Well, the knife is now in the mail on its way to ZT. I hope that the blade is replaced under warranty and I'm not charged for it. It definitely didn't break due to misuse.


----------



## stevenkelby (Oct 10, 2013)

*Re: Cracked Blade on My ZT 0551! w/ Photos*

This was very common on a bunch of Striders years ago. It was due to a slightly too large press fit thumb stud as Jakeyb says.



mvyrmnd said:


> I certainly hope this is not an issue with the 0560 - sending it to the US from OZ is a one way trip



I have had blades (with no frames) get through recently after inspection with no problem, but not frames (with no blade) so if you need to you should be able to send just the blade back to ZT and have them send you a replacement. Hope it's never needed for you though!


----------



## nbp (Dec 6, 2013)

*Re: Cracked Blade on My ZT 0551! w/ Photos*

Well, I wanted to post an update. The ZT guys got my knife back to me with a brand new blade at no charge in under 3 weeks, so from that perspective, I have to give them huge props. The knife was as good as new in a couple weeks and really it was a very painless procedure. So cheers ZT! 

However, I have to confess I was/am still a little disappointed in the blade they put in. I have (had) a 0551, so it was a limited edition knife, with the limited edition Elmax steel, and was serialized No. 1257 as you can clearly see in the photos above. The blade they put in was a completely sterile replacement. So there is now no markings on the blade to indicate the brand or model, the steel, Hinderer design, or the limited edition serial number. So, functionally, it works fine and I have no problem using it as I always have, but I could never sell it as a 0551, as it no longer is. That seemed like kind of a lame move from them. I'm glad I didn't buy it as a collector's item or I would be really ticked. :ironic:


----------



## Skimo (Dec 7, 2013)

Man... A sterile blade, sweet!!!

My personal opinion as a knife nut.

They may re serialize the blade for you if you like, but that's up to you asking them.


----------



## Atakdog (Dec 7, 2013)

My geuss for why the blade is steral is probably because the 0551 is no longer in production and it may be inconvenient for ZT to re-program their laser engraver. 
On the selling note, most steral bladed knives actually sell for more than the knife would originally go for due to the rarity, and since the 0551 wasn't extremely popular I don't think there are many fakes going around.


----------



## Megatrowned (Dec 7, 2013)

Hay man :wave: You could shoot ZT a email asking what the steel actually is. Might be nice to know what it actually is. 

After looking at these pics, the sterile blade _does_ look kinda sweet...


----------



## nbp (Dec 9, 2013)

Haha, that is funny. I would not have guessed that people would have actually preferred the badgeless blade. I figured it would be a detriment!


----------



## archimedes (Dec 9, 2013)

Personally, I think the "blank" blade looks rather cool, too ... though it might be worth a call to ZT/Kershaw/KAI to confirm the replacement is indeed Elmax.


----------



## nbp (Dec 9, 2013)

Yeah you guys make a good point. Maybe I'll email them about it. At least then I'd have it in writing as to what it is.


----------



## bluemax_1 (Dec 16, 2013)

I've heard a few reports of Elmax in ZT being a little on the brittle side with chipped blades, cracks etc. I'm kind of glad I bought an S30V model, especially after seeing the wear testing between an Elmax and S30V ZT.


Max


----------



## bluemax_1 (Dec 16, 2013)

Dbl pst


----------



## 8steve88 (Dec 16, 2013)

The plain blade looks great but it's not what you bought, however if ZT are unwilling or can't re-letter and serial # your blade then as long as you have documentation as to what happened prospective buyers would know everything is O.K.
As already stated it makes your knife quite unique so might be worth more. I don't think that I would be able to part with it though.


----------



## nbp (Dec 24, 2013)

I appreciate all the replies, guys. I guess I will just continue to carry and use it happily. It still cuts like a beast, laser etched blade or not! :rock:


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Feb 24, 2016)

Bumping this older thread to ask if you have had good luck with your 0551 since receiving the "sterile" blade. I pulled my 0551 out of my safe today. Serial #0552. Wonder how many we're made?

Bill


----------



## nbp (Feb 24, 2016)

Hey Bill. All is well; I have not had any issues with the new blade. I've come to like the sterile blade actually! And I haven't seen any problems around the thumbstud on this one. Not sure of the size of the total run.


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Feb 25, 2016)

Thanks I will carry mine for awhile.
Bill


----------



## nbp (Feb 25, 2016)

Definitely, this knife longs to be carried and used! Use it well! If you end up having a problem, at least we know that ZT will take good care of you.


----------



## archimedes (Feb 25, 2016)

Bullzeyebill said:


> .... Wonder how many we're made? ....



Saw an (unofficial) post that there were 1301 total, over two separate production runs.

There was also some discussion of gaps in the numbering between runs, and some numbers > 1400 due to QC removals

Yours is _so_ close to S/N 0551 ...


----------



## CelticCross74 (Sep 24, 2016)

they did not re laser your blade? Strange to me. I presume you needed to ask them to do it. I have read where they have done this before.


----------



## nbp (Sep 25, 2016)

Did not know I would need to ask and they never offered nor informed me that the blade would be sterile.


----------

